# The Flood



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well. With all this rain the pond water level went up a good 3ft. Went so bad that fish were up in the yard. Ended up having to pump a bunch of water to lower the water level down. Water really messed up the pond was a bunch of access water that came in from the fields. Turned the water dark brown and really messed up the fishing. In the end. A true blessing. We just lost one fish. All the fry, fish, tadpoles, frogs returned back into the lake as the water receded.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If you have enough hose and drop away from the pond, you can set up a temporary siphon to draw the water down without using any fuel or electric. I've done this with a 3" sandblasting hose and It lowered my pond about 2' about 6 hours. This can be accomplished with PVC pipe too...basically any airtight tube than won't collapse under vacuum.

Flushing out water every once in a while is a good thing. I wasn't as bad as you but I've had bluegill apparently chasing tadpoles in the the flooded areas of my lawn...a first for me.


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Its good now. Just water clarity is crap. But thats expected.


----------

